# Replacement wheel hub came with no inner teeth.



## cdonlan155 (May 8, 2016)

Ordered a replacement wheel hub to fix the bad wheel bearing on driver side wheel, but it came with no inner teeth fitting for the drive shaft. Will this still work? First time replacing a wheel bearing.

Edit: Ok im working on a 2002 ford focus, the driver side wheel bearing is bad so i ordered a new wheel hub assembly to replace it, when i dissembled the steering knuckle from the drive shaft, the old wheel hub had an innner fitting with teeth that slides on to the drive shaft. my new hub does not have that inner fitting. 
I ordered the new hub to avoid pressing out the bearing, or any part for that matter. I hope this is clearer, I'm clearly a novice.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Put some facts in there will you?

I have no idea what you are doing , and on what are you doing it?


ED


----------



## cdonlan155 (May 8, 2016)

I edited it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe that you bought the wrong parts.

You need to remove the old bearing and race from your old hub assembly, and replace them.

A picture of it might help me, but since you have the old part off, you might go to a repair place and they will help you out. 

You may get help at your local high school shop class, and the student can get credit for teaching you a thing or two. 

But it sounds to me like you need to know more than you do.

I am not trying to be mean, just realistic. 


ED


----------



## cdonlan155 (May 8, 2016)

Yeah... I said im a novice, sooooo despite your best efforts of not "trying" to be a jerk you failed miserably. Apparently me admitting humility wasn't enough to deter you from it. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

From Ed's posts, I see no evidence that hes trying to be sarcastic, or a "jerk". In post #4 he explained stepwise a few procedures. He also conceded that you, being a novice, need to "know more", meaning, although perhaps not said in the most elequent way, you need further coaching/assistance. Thats all. 

Anyway, good luck, and dont be discouraged. We all help out here, I am witness to that.


----------



## cdonlan155 (May 8, 2016)

[/ATTACH]Regardless if you agree or not makes no difference. I thought id get help on here, but i didnt, waste of time, the hub is a direct fit for my car. Ive searched all over for the proper nomenclature for what im talking about and i cant find it. all i know its not the bearing or race, its an inner piece that mates to the teeth of the drive shaft.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think you rec'd a rear wheel hub by mistake.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

cdonlan155 said:


> Ive searched all over for the proper nomenclature for what im talking about and i cant find it.


I believe what you are referring to is the spline (female spline to be precise). Possibly you were looking for something that looks like this. As suggested earlier, it seems like you got the wrong part.

I don't know much about FWD, but this is a hub, not a wheel bearing. You may have confused the order desk if you asked for a wheel bearing when you needed a hub. (although it possibly mounts into a wheel bearing)


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Front hub has splines. You will have to press it off and on. The wheel bearing is your problem, not the hub. It will also need to be pressed off and on. But if the inner race in the bearing has turned, then you will need a hub.

These pics are for your car.:vs_cool:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought originally he's talking about ABS ring, referring to teeth.
OP, like others pointed out - front hub has splines, or teeth, for driveaxle to enage in. Rear hub does not have them unless it's an AWD vehicle and you have driveaxle in the rear.
Bearing should be already pressed into the hub. Many online will not sell you a "hub bearing" as complete hub. Honestly, as inexpensive as they are now, it is not worth taking it to a shop to have old bearing pressed out and new bearings pressed in.
You could possible DIY replacement with basic tools, but for a noob, simply get the right hub and replace it.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

cdonlan155 said:


> [/ATTACH]Regardless if you agree or not makes no difference. I thought id get help on here, but i didnt, waste of time, .


Yes it does make a difference, especially when you call a fellow member who posted some tips for you a jerk. Totally uncalled for and inappropriate. This is not a place for such name calling/behavior. Keep it up and you will be ostracized.


----------

